# [SOLVED] Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...



## theinternet (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, I am having the same issue. I create an account and posted this after trying all of the suggestions posted in the thread. Anyone have other recommendations?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

Welcome theinternet to TSF,

You were subscribed from this Thread. I have moved and created your own Thread here to better assist you.

Please explain in detail the issue that you're experiencing.


----------



## theinternet (Aug 11, 2011)

*Browsing Google searches works. Nothing else makes connection.*

Thank you for the welcome. The specs of my system are as follows:

Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, Fresh install (< 1 month)
Latest version of Google Chrome
Asus P8P67 (Rev. B3) (Gigabit Lan)
i5-2500k
HD 6950
1TB primary
8GB Corsair Memory
Road Runner internet w/ turbo boost

*The Problem:*

1. Browsing of a FEW websites work (mostly google) with Chrome and Skype works
2. I am able to search Google and view fresh results but can only visit some websites. Also, windows update works.
3. Steam, for example, will not connect to their network
4. Starcraft II, for example, will not connect to their network
5. Problem only happens on ONE of four computers. The problematic computer and one other are connected directly to the router (via cable). The other two are wirelessly connected.
6. Connecting to a website's IP fails though I have success getting DNS.

*What I have tried to fix it:*

1. Flushed DNS
2. Edited registry to add an MTU specification
3. Disabled Gigabit Lan
4. Bought new router
5. Replaced Cable modem
6. Disabled Windows Firewall
7. Switched to multiple public DNS'
8. Reset my winsocks
9. Added exceptions to the windows firewall
10. Bypassed my router and connected directly to modem
11. Changed all associated network cables
12. Downloading malwarebytes on another computer and about to move it over so I can test for malicious software.

*Notes:*
1. Someone mentioned (on one of the billion threads about this problem) that the issue COULD BE related to UDP working and TCP/IP not working. This would explain why Skype works - it's a UDP connected client. 

2. I built the SAME computer for my brother and he isn't having any connectivity issues whatsoever. I checked our LAN adapter settings and found all settings to match.

*Any help is appreciated* considering I have probably read every thread known about this issue and nothing has helped thus far.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

I would check out your antivirus pal.

Try disabling it for a while and see if your problems still exist.

What antivirus do you have installed?


----------



## theinternet (Aug 11, 2011)

*Update 1*

No antivirus installed. I did just run *malwarebytes* though and came up with no infections.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

You should try and install MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) or AVG Free right away, you can't be surfing the web without any Anti-Virus protection.

Pls. check your browser's proxy setting, remove if found.
How to Remove a Proxy Server | eHow.com


----------



## Am Yisrael Chai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

The problems you are having with road runner turbo internet service are very likely not due to your PC at all. I have a brand new mac mini 2011 2.7ghz i7, and I just had RR installed yesterday. Previously I had been using AT&T high speed dsl 6.0 mbps. The AT&T service was working fine, but I was jumping off their service due to their impending bandwidth caps. I literally just switched from the dsl to the cable and noticed immediate problems; unfortunately, after the tech had just left. If I went to a broadband speed test website everything with RR tested fine; however, upon performing multiple bit torrent downloads I noticed that my web pages were either hanging for a long time or timing out completely. I was perplexed, so I switched back to the dsl to compare. Everything with the dsl worked flawlessly. I also noticed that the download speeds I was able to get with the same bit torrent file was twice what I was getting with the RR cable. In fact, come to think of it the even multiple torrents were having trouble connecting. It was like it only liked one network event occurring at a time, and slowly at that. The only variable is the gateway router and the cable line as they are the only things that changed. I called Time Warner and they escalated my case and eventually gave me a trouble ticket number and scheduled a tech to come out and check the line and router. Things are certainly not nearly as fast as they should be. I should have noticed at least a doubling in performance, but instead the performance took a dramatic hit. That is completely backwards. I saw the technician test the line, so I wouldn't be surprised if the NAT of the cable gateway is hosed. BTW, I also noticed that when my wife connected via wifi to the router she experienced good speeds using her iPod to browse the net. My mac is hooked up directly via ethernet. I don't know if it is an issue, but TW gave me a netgear 802.11 b/g wireless 4 port cable gateway and it was reset multiple times. The tech at TW even tried remote management of the gateway to see if they could solve the problem, but no go. I am a little bummed by the whole experience since I now have to wait until next sunday before a tech checks stuff out again. I encourage new RR customers to thoroughly test the quality of their connection before they let the installation tech leave. One more thing, viruses and malware are absolutely not the issue. That is plain to see. Wait, I just noticed that you replaced your cable modem. That leads me to think that our line quality may be hosed or it is an account problem. I guess it is possible that both gateways were hosed, but that is unlikely.


----------



## theinternet (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

Hello and thanks for the response. Unfortunately, it seems that the issue your discussing differs from my matter. If this is because of an error in my communication then I apologize.

Nevertheless, I do have an *UPDATE* for this thread. After trying an endless list of software-related repairs (including wiping and reinstalling Windows 7), I thought to myself that the issue is hardware related. To test, I bought a network card (PCI) and connected using the same wire to the same port on the same router connected to the same modem... Alas, all is working properly. This leads me to believe that it is either *related to the hardware of the gigabit ethernet controller* on the P8P67 or because the driver is problematic (considering it's the first driver release).

To everyone that stumbles upon this thread, let it be known that my solution was to *replace the problematic network card*. But before you go out and spend $15 on a new ethernet controller, try the above mentioned things in my post. 

Many thanks to those who attempted to help!


----------



## Am Yisrael Chai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

I am glad that your problem was as simple as replacing your ethernet card. Unfortunately that is not the problem I have. The issue in my case is with the road runner hardware or line. I hope to find out soon exactly what is going on. I have exhausted everything I can control. Right now my inclination is to suspect the actual cable line; although, I noticed that the netgear gateway gets awfully warm. It is just plain frustrating to deal with this kind of slow broadband problem. There is one thing I can say about Time Warner and their Road Runner service. Their customer support has been extremely good and really puts AT&T to shame. At least I am getting a $100 rebate from them just for signing up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet explorer works fine but nothing else will...*

Great to hear that your issue has been resolved by replacing your Network Card.


theinternet said:


> Hello and thanks for the response. Unfortunately, it seems that the issue your discussing differs from my matter. If this is because of an error in my communication then I apologize.
> 
> Nevertheless, I do have an *UPDATE* for this thread. After trying an endless list of software-related repairs (including wiping and reinstalling Windows 7), I thought to myself that the issue is hardware related. To test, I bought a network card (PCI) and connected using the same wire to the same port on the same router connected to the same modem... Alas, all is working properly. This leads me to believe that it is either *related to the hardware of the gigabit ethernet controller* on the P8P67 or because the driver is problematic (considering it's the first driver release).
> 
> ...


You're Welcome.


----------



## Am Yisrael Chai (Aug 15, 2011)

Just an FYI, I had a Road Runner technician come out and troubleshoot my connection. It turns out that both the line and the gateway were both hosed. The tech had to clean up the line by replacing some hardware on the line. He took the 802.11g Netgear combo gateway/4 port wifi router and replaced it with a dedicated gateway and a dedicated 801.11n wifi router linked together. The problem seems to be completely resolved as far as I can tell. I will continue to test it until I am totally satisfied.


----------



## theinternet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that your issue is resolved. Note that your solution was also hardware related. Good luck in testing!


----------



## nitinule (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Browsing Google searches works. Nothing else makes connection.*



theinternet said:


> Thank you for the welcome. The specs of my system are as follows:
> 
> 
> *What I have tried to fix it:*
> ...




Dude,

You would have just changed the country at the right place in router setting like me.. i solved this problem in five minutes (Pure Luck.. I am idiot in these things) ..Click on Wireless Tab in Setting

check out the image.. It was United States I changed it to my Country India and it started taking all the sites.. I think i installed Chrome from Google US site do it must have got changed.. Now all Ok.. chek attached


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, this is an old Thread and it is time to Close.


----------

